# ID Please



## Gove (Feb 18, 2016)

A friend took this photo in Newcastle, not sure which suburb, he estimated it to be 30cm long and the tail appeared to be dead. any ideas?


----------



## jase75 (Feb 18, 2016)

Bit hard to be 100% sure on my phone but looks to be a Marsh Snake ( hemiaspis signata)


----------



## Gove (Feb 18, 2016)

Thanks jase75


----------



## pythoninfinite (Feb 18, 2016)

Looks like it's been injured a little up from the vent. It will surely die.

Jamie


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Feb 18, 2016)

Have to agree with both jase and pythoninfinite.


----------

